# oem foglights



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

hi, i'm new to the L30 board and recently purchased a 2001. i have a few questions regarding the oem foglight. has anyone installed a factory foglight on a gxe model? how hard is it to install (ie do i need to remove and cut out the bumper)? does anybody know if the gxe's came pre-wired from the factory? also where can i find (new) sets of fogs lower than the price of $200 plus? thanks in advance for any info anyone can give me.


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*hey*



88NissanB12 said:


> hi, i'm new to the L30 board and recently purchased a 2001. i have a few questions regarding the oem foglight. has anyone installed a factory foglight on a gxe model? how hard is it to install (ie do i need to remove and cut out the bumper)? does anybody know if the gxe's came pre-wired from the factory? also where can i find (new) sets of fogs lower than the price of $200 plus? thanks in advance for any info anyone can give me.



I have the 98 altima gxe and it's basically the same. and yes, it is prewired already since i seen the wires. go to ebay.com and you'l find after market fog lights for the altima that will fit into those slots. also, you would need to buy the light switch with the fog light button. l


----------

